
CockroachDB Interactive, D3-Powered Simulations - loiselleatwork
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/database-evolution/
======
muxator
CockroachDB fares well on the distributed side of the spectrum, and thus shows
all the best properties of this kind of systems: replication, resiliency,
horizontal scalability, modern ops experience.

This is no small feat, and - personally - I am sold on it. Yet, looking at its
benchmarks (pre 2.0), and knowing how carelessly some enterprise software is
written, how would I convince a pointy haired boss to leave the practically
monolithic mega-pumped Oracle RAC server he is accustomed to, and go down the
distributed route?

~~~
scarmig
First things first, you'll want a DB that doesn't have cockroach in the name.

I'm only slightly kidding.

~~~
Scaevolus
When picking clever pun names, it's important to choose words that executives
won't feel silly saying.

Spencer Kimball, CEO of Cockroach Labs, created the GIMP in college.

~~~
patorjk
Years ago I worked on a project where a lot of the code was done in Tcl
(pronounced "tickle"). Management would not say "tickle", instead they
insisted on saying T-C-L. Tcl is a pretty neat language, and while I was on
the project, I couldn't help but wonder how much it's name had held it back.

~~~
danudey
I call it 'T-C-L' despite being a programmer, because calling it 'tickle' just
sounds stupid to me. 'Sequel' for 'SQL' similarly sounds weird so I just say
'S-Q-L'.

Maybe that's just me.

------
erikrothoff
We currently host our "monolithic" MySQL database on a fairly large VPS on
Linode. At least on Linode, to increase storage space you need to double the
capacity of the server, thus doubling the cost for each scale up. The idea of
simple scaling horizontally is one I've dreamt of for a long time. However it
just seems that the problem is not the monolithicness, it's the cost of
storage. If we were to use CockroachDB with redundancy the cost would be
equivalent to just using Amazon Aurora, which is fully managed!

That being said I'm very excited about CockroachDB. Cassandra did not live up
to the hype for me because of the complexity and now that DataStax has split
up with Apache in a weird way, it feels like a less appealing option.

~~~
bsg75
> Cassandra did not live up to the hype for me because of the complexity

Which complexity are you referring to, specifically where CRDB has a better
approach?

Interested as we are evaluating both.

~~~
cube2222
CRDB and Cassandra are to totally different databases.

CockroachDB is full SQL ACID database. With transactions, consistent indexes,
joins. It's also strongly consistent overall.

Cassandra is really just a key-value store, with a hierarchy of sorting keys
as part of the key, so that you can do range scans with good performance (and
various access patterns). Indexes are asynchronously updated (as far as I
know). No transactions nor joins. Its consistency is varying (configurable).

------
zapita
Is CockroachDB ready for production? If so what's the largest known production
deployment?

~~~
manigandham
It's been production ready for a year, although v2 will add some nice
functionality like JSON.

You can check their customers page:
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/customers/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/customers/)

~~~
zapita
Nice, thank you.

------
Exuma
I never understand what goes through some people's head when they name
things............

~~~
steve918
This comes up every single time they are mentioned. Fighting an up hill
battle, but they're committed sticking with the poor choice of name. Also
always someone who wants to explain why it's called that like it's not
obvious. Doesn't make it a good name for a product you're trying to sell
people.

------
Cieplak
What kind of consistency guarantees can this database provide? Does it support
some type of lock so it can be used to give real-time account balances and
prevent overdrawing an account?

~~~
thesandlord
Strong Consistency: [https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/strong-
consistency...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/strong-
consistency.html)

------
tty7
i am thinking about using cockroachdb to power something like LDAP.

but the CIO said no because it has "cockroach" in the name and no one would
sign off.

should i just do it anyway?

~~~
karlding
You may want to tell your CIO to check out BikeshedDB [0], which is built
exactly for this use case.

[0]
[https://github.com/tschottdorf/bikesheddb](https://github.com/tschottdorf/bikesheddb)

